# R.I.P spiro



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

hello 

sadly Spiro my giant congo millipede died 5/10/12.
i am very upset although i really new she didnt have long left to be honest.
but for the time i had her '2 months' :sad: she was a wonderful and most interesting little creature, even though i found out i was allergic to her i still handled her and gave her the attention she needed


'R.I.P Spiro, rest in peace my little creature friend'


meg


----------



## Limeygirl (Oct 10, 2012)

*sorry for your loss*

Hi, sorry to hear about your millipede.
They are really amazing creatures and just as good to keep as lizards or snakes.
I'd be gutted, too, it's always a downer when a pet passes.
Hope you feel ok.


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

aww thanx for your ryply, yh i feel fine now

thanx:2thumb:


----------

